# Дорзальная секвестрирующая парафораменальная грыжа L5-S1



## Lena## (25 Май 2018)

помогите,пожалуйста,советом. мне 47 лет.в начале мая -обострение люмбоишиалгии.прострелы в левую ногу.в больнице боль сняли,но осталось выпадение аххилова рефлекса,не могу встать на носочки,неудобно идти.пятка и пол стопы и мизинец в непроходящих мурашках.чувствительность кожи есть и одинакова на двух ногах. 

на данный момент капают галидон,мексидол,дексаметазон,берлитион,табл.ипигрикс,целебролизин,уколы нейробион.лфк,массаж стопы,токи на аххилес.сегодня сделала мрт (лучше бы не делала).потому что теперь легла на диван и вообще боюсь пошевелиться.и как жить дальше - не знаю.а на мрт вот что-
-пояснич.лордоз сохранен
-высота L5 s1 и интенсивность от него мр сигнала снижены.отмечаются
дорзальная диффузная протрузия L4L5 до 2 мм,деформирующая переднюю стенку дурального мешка.,межпозв.отверстия без компрессии корешков
-дорзальная.секвестрирующая.парафораменальная. грыжа L5\s1левосторонняя.распространяется кзади до 10 мм и краниально до 26 мм,деформирующая левую стенку дурального мешка,межпозв.отверстия,прилежащая к левому корешку l5в позв.канале.
-сагиттальный размер позв.канала сужен до 14,5мм на этом уровне.
-имеются грыжи шморля тел th 11,L5
-интенсивность мр -сигнала от костного мозга тел позвонков изменена за счет участков жировой дегенерации.
-передняя продольная связка уплотнена
-отмечаются передне боковые остеофиты тел L5s1 позвонков,начальные признаки артроза межпозв.суставов L3s1.
- спиной мозг в зоне сканирования однородной структуры,сигнал от него не изменен.мягкие ткани не изменены.
-заключение дорзальная.секвестрирующая.парафораменальная.левосторонняя  грыжа l5\s1
-дорзальная диффузная протрузия L4L5 Диска.

поясните пожалуйста что меня ждет. а то я с ума сойду без информации. на мрт годичной давности была просто парамедиальная грыжа L5S1 в размере 6 мм. может я рано после обострения мрт сделала? как жить? я теперь боюсь шевелиться вообще. SOS!!!

И посоветуйте ,пожалуйста,какие стельки купить при утере аххилова рефлекса из за грыжи l5 s1. очень ходить не удобно.на носочки встать не могу,и при ходьбе нога будто тормозит.


----------



## La murr (26 Май 2018)

@Lena##, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.

Прошу Вас не пренебрегать при создании сообщений заглавными буквами, т.к. это затрудняет прочтение.


----------



## Lena## (26 Май 2018)

помогите,пожалуйста,советом. мне 47 лет.в начале мая -обострение люмбоишиалгии.прострелы в левую ногу.в больнице боль сняли,но осталось выпадение аххилова рефлекса,не могу встать на носочки,неудобно идти.пятка и пол стопы и мизинец в непроходящих мурашках.чувствительность кожи есть и одинакова на двух ногах. 

на данный момент капают галидон,мексидол,дексаметазон,берлитион,табл.ипигрикс,целебролизин,уколы нейробион.лфк,массаж стопы,токи на аххилес.сегодня сделала мрт (лучше бы не делала).потому что теперь легла на диван и вообще боюсь пошевелиться.и как жить дальше - не знаю.а на мрт вот что-
-пояснич.лордоз сохранен
-высота L5 s1 и интенсивность от него мр сигнала снижены.отмечаются
дорзальная диффузная протрузия L4L5 до 2 мм,деформирующая переднюю стенку дурального мешка.,межпозв.отверстия без компрессии корешков
-дорзальная.секвестрирующая.парафораменальная. грыжа L5\s1левосторонняя.распространяется кзади до 10 мм и краниально до 26 мм,деформирующая левую стенку дурального мешка,межпозв.отверстия,прилежащая к левому корешку l5в позв.канале.
-сагиттальный размер позв.канала сужен до 14,5мм на этом уровне.
-имеются грыжи шморля тел th 11,L5
-интенсивность мр -сигнала от костного мозга тел позвонков изменена за счет участков жировой дегенерации.
-передняя продольная связка уплотнена
-отмечаются передне боковые остеофиты тел L5s1 позвонков,начальные признаки артроза межпозв.суставов L3s1.
- спиной мозг в зоне сканирования однородной структуры,сигнал от него не изменен.мягкие ткани не изменены.
-заключение дорзальная.секвестрирующая.парафораменальная.левосторонняя грыжа l5\s1
-дорзальная диффузная протрузия L4L5 Диска.

поясните пожалуйста что меня ждет. а то я с ума сойду без информации. на мрт годичной давности была просто парамедиальная грыжа L5S1 в размере 6 мм. может я рано после обострения мрт сделала? как жить? я теперь боюсь шевелиться вообще. SOS!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

Грыжа есть.
Оно и по клинике понятно, что большая.
Слабость в ноге есть.
Слабость, показание к операции.
Поэтому либо оперируем и восстанавливаемся или лечим, контролируем и ждем, пока само рассосется.
Тему про показания к операции нашли?


----------



## Lena## (27 Май 2018)

А с ногой хуже не станет? А паралич может быть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

А становится хуже?


----------



## Lena## (27 Май 2018)

Вроде нет. Лечение пока сейчас прохожу.Только мизинец и пятка как отлежала,в мурашках. И на носочки не встать.Ходить не удобно без аххилова рефлекса. Невролог говорит,что если боль сняли ,то можно без операции. Но я теперь должна вести себя как хрустальная ваза? Боюсь даже бассейн,вдруг простужу спину там. Лфк делаю по тихоньку,после упражнений необычная легкость в спине,и если б не нога я бы уже вернулась к норм.жизни.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

На носочки не встать, а если одна стопа шевелится от себя, пальцы сгибаются?
Ахиллов рефлекс это только рефлекс, он на ходьбу не влияет, влияет слабость. Она и мешает.
Восстановление слабости 1 год.
У Вас лучшая слабость - от себя, с ней легче привыкнуть.
И после операции надо вести себя, как хрустальная ваза.
Лфк для того и делаете, чтобы по твердости перейти из хрусталя в керамогранит, но правила поведения и жизни одинаковые что с операцией, что без.


----------



## Lena## (27 Май 2018)

Стопа шевелится во все стороны, пальцы сжимаю. Боюсь,что кусок грыжи оторвется и сползет куда ниб.и еще больше мне навредит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

Процент того что оторвётся неудачно, равен проценту неудач после операции. 2-3 имхо.


----------



## Lena## (1 Июн 2018)

Нейрохирурги будут меня оперировать. Сказали,что другого выхода нет. Неврологич.проблемы будут нарастать. У меня болей то нет. Просто слабость стопы от онемение стопы. Ох...не сплю уже много дней.все думаю. А вдруг после операции все хуже станет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июн 2018)

Все будет хорошо.
Приняли решение, делайте.
Главное понимание, что в обоих случаях год на восстановление.


----------



## Lena## (7 Июн 2018)

А мне вчера вырезали мой секвестр, эндоскопом достали.


----------



## Ирина_A.80. (7 Июн 2018)

Lena## написал(а):


> А мне вчера вырезали мой секвестр эндоскопом достали.


Лена, добрый день! Как самочувствие? Сколько мм была грыжа?


----------



## Lena## (7 Июн 2018)

Около 1см. Но дело не в размере. А в расположении. Мне нерв она сдавила и нога ослабла.
Сейчас самочувствие норм. Уже ходила сегодня на ходунках. Потом постараюсь беречься. Общий наркоз. Эндоскопом.


----------



## Будем здоровы (21 Июн 2018)

Лена, я ровно в Вашем положении, 1:1. Принимаю решение насчет операции. Напишите пожалуйста, как себя чувствуете.


----------



## Lena## (21 Июн 2018)

Прошло 2 недели после операции. Болей нет. Сила в ноге появилась сразу. Онемение пятки и мизинца не прошло. Присаживаюсь на 2 мин. Хожу нормально. Иногда в корсете если далеко. Никаких отрицательных моментов нет. Шов 5 мм. В общем, боялась я зря.


----------

